# Invasion Of The Fake Sputniks



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

A lot of black dialed sputniks are on the bay right now

two allready where gone with buy now for a crazy price









look close at this print...










or this one..










This is not the way the soviets printed their dials

An original should dial looks like this










The outlines ar too sharp and the map is also different to the original.

And none of them has the right case and hands together...

Those re-dialers are getting better, but not good enough for us

Greetigs

Phil










russiantimes


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for that Phil,

I've noticed quite a few dodgy Russians on the bay (not the Mafia - they're all in SE London!) recently - It's good to know that there's someone keeping their eyes open!

Absolutely love your site by the way - really nicely put together and it's given me some new models to look out for.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks for the warning.... It was an obvious redial only to the well trained eyes - seems like they are made in "kirod i" instead of "Kirova"


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good spot Phil


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

The rare Russians do seem to be getting more plentiful







.

Thanks for pointing this one out Phil







.

I've got three of these somewhere. I wish they were in the same condition as the "new" ones







.

One of my favouites  .


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm confused, are these fakes or modern re-issues?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

dapper said:


> I'm confused, are these fakes or modern re-issues?


The dials are modern, fake, reprints Alan. Could it be our Ukranian friends







 ?

The case, hands, movements tend to be less desirable 1MWF watches or their composite parts fitted together.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

raketakat said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused, are these fakes or modern re-issues?
> ...


Thanks Ian







I thought they might have been legit re-issues that sellers are pushing as originals.

Shame, they look good.


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

dapper said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Thanks for the info. I saw those on the bay



dapper said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Thanks for the info. I saw those on the bay


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's something similar but different. It is being sold as an original Sputnik, but with a reproduction perspex seconds disk.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Well I never







.


----------

